# FRIDGE MAGNET MADNESS!!



## Wirrallass

Just for the fun of it, I've started to collect fridge magnets  - you're welcome to add any images of yours. I'll kick off with the first one I bought.....


----------



## Northerner

'The Pig of Happiness', given to me by my Mum


----------



## Carolg

One a friend gave me


----------



## Stitch147

We have 3 fridges/freezers in our house (not bad for just 2 people), so we have lots and lots of fridge magnets. We get one from every place we go. Here's one of my favs.


----------



## Stitch147

Our fridges!


----------



## Northerner

Stitch147 said:


> Our fridges!
> View attachment 3446


OK, I'll ask - why have you got THREE fridges?


----------



## Stitch147

Small fridge in kitchen for every day items, milk, butter, cheese salad stuff etc, fridge/freezer in utility room, mainly used for cold drinks and defrosting raw meat and freezer mainly used for freezing lidl rolls and by trev to keep his ice creams in so the temptation is out of my way! Tall separate freezer in utility room for all other frozen food. We stock up on meat from butcher about once a month and I batch cook soups, chilli and stuff and freeze it for quick dinners and lunches.


----------



## Robin

This is my collection. An eclectic mix! I started off trying to buy tasteful ones, but my son started bringing me the tackiest ones he could find whenever he went on holiday!


----------



## Stitch147

Robin said:


> This is my collection. An eclectic mix! I started off trying to buy tasteful ones, but my son started bringing me the tackiest ones he could find whenever he went on holiday!
> View attachment 3447


I like the penguins.


----------



## Robin

Stitch147 said:


> I like the penguins.


Thank you. It's from a painting in Birmingham Art Gallery called 'Dominicans in feathers'


----------



## Wirrallass

Northerner said:


> 'The Pig of Happiness', given to me by my Mum
> 
> View attachment 3442


Believe it or not, there IS more to life than diabetes to be happy about and we don't have to look too far for it.
WL


----------



## Wirrallass

One of my favourites


----------



## Wirrallass

Stitch147 said:


> We have 3 fridges/freezers in our house (not bad for just 2 people), so we have lots and lots of fridge magnets. We get one from every place we go. Here's one of my favs.
> View attachment 3444


Oh my goodness Stitch  - that's a very impressive collection you have there 
WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Stitch147 said:


> We have 3 fridges/freezers in our house (not bad for just 2 people), so we have lots and lots of fridge magnets. We get one from every place we go. Here's one of my favs.
> View attachment 3444


I like this one Stitch  - but do the snackers take heed of this little gem?
WL


----------



## Ditto

How do you get a big picture instead of one you have to click on? Do you have to have it saved somewhere?


----------



## Wirrallass

If only!


----------



## Wirrallass

Ditto said:


> How do you get a big picture instead of one you have to click on? Do you have to have it saved somewhere?


@Ditto click or tap on Edit - then tap on file size next to your pic then tap save changes
WL


----------



## SB2015

Not a magnet but a card from a friend which I like.


----------



## Steff

You can tell a male lives here haha  guisness


----------



## Amigo

Northerner said:


> 'The Pig of Happiness', given to me by my Mum
> 
> View attachment 3442



Aww I couldn't in all conscience look at him on my fridge door and reach in for the bacon northerner!


----------



## Amigo

Is it possible to post a picture from your own photo library? I can't find a way to do it on the iPad.


----------



## Robin

Amigo said:


> Is it possible to post a picture from your own photo library? I can't find a way to do it on the iPad.


Do you mean a picture that's not stored on your iPad? If its on another device, I usually email it to myself, save it on the iPad when it arrives, and then click on 'upload a file' when I'm posting on the forum, and choose "photo library" then "camera roll" from the options. (If it's on your ipad already, skip the bit about emailing and carry on from there)


----------



## Amigo

Robin said:


> Do you mean a picture that's not stored on your iPad? If its on another device, I usually email it to myself, save it on the iPad when it arrives, and then click on 'upload a file' when I'm posting on the forum, and choose "photo library" then "camera roll" from the options. (If it's on your ipad already, skip the bit about emailing and carry on from there)



It's from my existing photo library on my iPad Robin but when I press the little picture above, all I get is the 'image URL'. Can't find out how to go into the photo library unless it's done through my profile?


----------



## Wirrallass

Steff said:


> View attachment 3460
> 
> 
> You can tell a male lives here haha  guisness


And reading the other one you can tell a female lives there too  x
WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Amigo said:


> It's from my existing photo library on my iPad Robin but when I press the little picture above, all I get is the 'image URL'. Can't find out how to go into the photo library unless it's done through my profile?


Put the cursor in the box you're going to post
Then tap on *upload a file* which is in a blue box to the right
Then you will see above *choose file* tap on that
Then scroll down and tap on documents
When that opens you should see your photo library
Tap on photo library - this will open your library 
Tap on the photo you want to post
Then WAIT while it's uploading
It will appear as a small photo  - to the right side of this tap on the size you want (did I just say that) Then tap on *post reply* and your pic will appear  good luck x
WL


----------



## Carolg

Amigo said:


> Is it possible to post a picture from your own photo library? I can't find a way to do it on the iPad.


I did, but don't know how to explain it except upload file


----------



## Amigo

Carolg said:


> I did, but don't know how to explain it except upload file



It's ok thanks Carol, wirralass messaged me with instructions. Thanks anyway.


----------



## Wirrallass

Neither am I


----------



## zuludog

I'm not keen on fridge magnets; in fact I just don't like them

The only time I've ever bought one was in my last flat, where the layout of the kitchen was such that the fridge door hit the doorknob if it opened too far. Can't remember much about it, I got it to protect the fridge door from being dented


----------



## Ljc

wirralass said:


> View attachment 3462
> Neither am I


Me neither.


----------



## Ditto

wirralass said:


> @Ditto click or tap on Edit - then tap on file size next to your pic then tap save changesWL


I have no brain cells left. Where does it say edit!? Is this before it's posted, when it's still in my laptop file? I fail at computers.


----------



## Wirrallass

Ditto said:


> I have no brain cells left. Where does it say edit!? Is this before it's posted, when it's still in my laptop file? I fail at computers.


Edit  Delete  Report is at the bottom of all your personal data.
Click on Edit  ......then tap or click on *file size* to enlarge your pic  - your pic will appear and look bigger  -  then click or tap on *Save Changes*. I think that's how to do it. If it doesn't work then I would suggest you delete that post and start from the beginning referring to my previous post on this page about five posts down, good luck hun x
WL


----------



## Ditto

Right I'll give it a go...



Yay, thanks Lass.


----------



## Wirrallass

Ditto said:


> Right I'll give it a go...
> 
> View attachment 3465
> 
> Yay, thanks Lass.


There you go Ditto  - easy peasy when you know how! 
Lass x


----------



## Wirrallass

Ditto said:


> Right I'll give it a go...
> 
> View attachment 3465
> 
> Yay, thanks Lass.





Ditto said:


> Right I'll give it a go...
> 
> View attachment 3465
> 
> Yay, thanks Lass.



Well done Ditto  - Gold star awarded! x
WL


----------



## mikeyB

This was when I did drink. But it's still there....


----------



## Mark T

The catering manager where I work has 3 fridges full of magnets.  She always asks if when someone goes away that they bring her back one.

So she has magnets from all over the world!


----------



## Ditto

For sale on Amazon!


----------



## Ljc

I don't know if this is allowed.
I saw this fridge magnet on Amazon 
Am going to buy it


----------



## Ditto

LOL That's a Blackpool post card. I think Mum's got that somewhere. She keeps all her postcards.


----------



## Ljc

Ditto said:


> LOL That's a Blackpool post card. I think Mum's got that somewhere. She keeps all her postcards.


If I receive a post card I'll be annoyed. I will try to remember to put a pic here when it arrives


----------



## Ljc

I ordered these they came yesterday.


----------



## Wirrallass




----------



## Wirrallass




----------



## Ditto

This is me ::sigh::


----------



## Wirrallass

Ditto said:


> This is me ::sigh::
> 
> View attachment 3666


What are you like Ditto?  x
WL


----------



## Wirrallass




----------



## mikeyB

Blimey, I'm not sick. I have a few conditions, admittedly. But sick? No, not my style.


----------



## Ditto




----------



## Radders

We have a pair of gigantic American style fridges and both outer sides were full from top to bottom with the magnets we brought back from our travels, but the we had the kitchen done so both are now enclosed and I can't bear them on the doors as they fall off too easily. The magnets are all in a big shoe box in the spare bedroom until we move house. Trouble is we can't buy any more as there's no space left.


----------



## Ditto

I luvs fridge magnets but they do fall off and get on one's nerves. I collect thimbles but then you end up with too many of them! I have a naff wooden England with all the places I've been.  Mum likes a fridge magnet, but I have to hide the plastic willy round the side...good job it's only little.


----------



## Wirrallass




----------



## Wirrallass




----------



## Wirrallass




----------



## mikeyB

McGill lives Nice one, WL


----------



## Ditto

I don't get this one!


----------



## Northerner

Ditto said:


> I don't get this one!
> 
> View attachment 4338


I don't either


----------



## Wirrallass

Not a fridge magnet but a pig of an egg timer!


----------



## Robin

I've just thought, I suppose my pig-timer counts as a fridge magnet. I keep him on the metal cooker hood, though, so he's handy for the cooker.


----------



## Wirrallass

Robin said:


> I've just thought, I suppose my pig-timer counts as a fridge magnet. I keep him on the metal cooker hood, though, so he's handy for the cooker.View attachment 4351


Aw that's cute Robin  x


----------



## HOBIE

Some funny ones


----------



## Wirrallass




----------



## Wirrallass




----------



## Wirrallass




----------



## Wirrallass




----------



## Wirrallass




----------



## Wirrallass




----------



## Wirrallass




----------



## Wirrallass




----------



## Wirrallass




----------



## Wirrallass




----------



## Wirrallass




----------



## Wirrallass




----------



## Wirrallass




----------



## Wirrallass

Couldn't resist posting this here.....


----------



## Wirrallass




----------



## Wirrallass




----------



## Wirrallass




----------



## Ditto

I need this one on my fridge!


----------



## Wirrallass




----------



## Ditto

I need this one as well!


----------



## Ljc




----------



## Wirrallass

The result of eating too many carbs last night!!!


----------



## Wirrallass




----------



## Wirrallass




----------



## Wirrallass




----------



## Wirrallass




----------



## Wirrallass

Ljc said:


> View attachment 4806


Very true Lin x


----------



## Wirrallass




----------



## Wirrallass

I didn't get this at first until I looked at their heads!!


----------



## Wirrallass




----------



## Wirrallass




----------



## Wirrallass




----------



## Vince_UK

Just found these... So funny.. Laughed a lot


----------



## Wirrallass

Vince_UK said:


> Just found these... So funny.. Laughed a lot


Hi Vince ~ glad this thread made you laugh  There are some funny magnets so feel free to tick the *like* box for the magnets you particularly like


----------



## Wirrallass

wirralass said:


> Hi Vince ~ glad this thread made you laugh  There are some funny magnets so feel free to tick the *like* box for the magnets you particularly like


Thanks Vince!


----------



## Carolg

What a way to start the day, lie in, cup of coffee, plan for the day and catch up on the funny magnets. Thanks everyone who has contributed


----------



## Wirrallass




----------



## Wirrallass




----------



## Vince_UK

wirralass said:


> View attachment 4966


Every day.


----------



## Wirrallass

Vince_UK said:


> Every day.


Me too!!!


----------



## Wirrallass

@Ditto this one's for you! x


----------



## Wirrallass




----------



## Vince_UK

Th


wirralass said:


> View attachment 4969


That deffinitely used to be me. Now I have had 1 small cup of coffee in the past 5 days when my usual daily start was a 1/2 litre cup of freshly brewed coffee and coffee all day including 6 espressos, 2 bacon and egg sarnies when I got to the office all  accompanied with the essential smokes. Don't know how I am still alive


----------



## mikeyB

You’re not, Vince. This is nothing more than a terminal nightmare induced by your last fag.


----------



## Vince_UK

mikeyB said:


> You’re not, Vince. This is nothing more than a terminal nightmare induced by your last fag.


I miss a fag and a coffee. Stopped drinking 10 years ago, stopped smoking 2 years ago and now feel like I have stopped eating,.lol


----------



## Wirrallass

Vince_UK said:


> Th
> 
> That deffinitely used to be me. Now I have had 1 small cup of coffee in the past 5 days when my usual daily start was a 1/2 litre cup of freshly brewed coffee and coffee all day including 6 espressos, 2 bacon and egg sarnies when I got to the office all  accompanied with the essential smokes. Don't know how I am still alive


Well you are here Vince and good to see you're still breathing Bacon & zero carb eggs shouldn't elevate your bgls ~ but the bread might depending how many slices you eat & carb content in one slice and whether you can tolerate it. If your bgls do rise then I believe there would only be a small rise. Each person is different.

I have an English breakfast fried in goose fat (Experimenting) minus black pudding 2~3 times per week with Burgen Linseed & Soya fried bread (11.8g carbs in one slice) and my bgls post meal hardly rise at all ~ I'm lucky I guess that my bgls dont spike! But as is often said 'what suits one person may not suit another so it is vital that you continue to test pre meals & 2hrs post meal when you're trying out new menu's. Actually you can make experimenting fun

That was a hell of a lot of Expressos you were drinking ~ having said that I used to drink mugs of Skinny Lattè daily so no better than yourself but not anymore!  I've gone right off drinking decaf tea lately too ~ now I have several 300ml mugs of decaf coffee with creamier tasting Coffee Mate throughout the day ~ I believe most on here serve their coffee with cream.

Also I drink 200mls of warm boiled water first thing in the morning whereas you have your Okra ~ and the same last thing before bed. Throughout the day I usually drink a further 600mls~700mls water.  BTW after a 40yr habit I quit the fags 11yrs ago. Never felt better since ~ then out of the blue 10 years later I was dx Type2This wasn't a very fair exchange or reward IMO. But hey ho managing the best I can with the support of all the good folk on the forum. They're all treasures.
Hope you're keeping well, take care.


----------



## mikeyB

I bet that breakfast fried in goose fat is really tasty, Wirrallass, much better than bland vegetable oil. I would never have thought to do that. If it really does taste better, don’t tell cafe customers it’ll cut through the profit margins


----------



## Wirrallass

Goose fat. 220g Jar. Typical values per 100g. 
100g fat of which are 32g sats
There aren't any carbs or sugars in the 220g jar of goose fat.


----------



## Vince_UK

wirralass said:


> Well you are here Vince and good to see you're still breathing Bacon & Og carb eggs shouldn't elevate your bgls ~ but the bread might depending how many slices you eat & carb content in one slice and whether you can tolerate it. If your bgls do rise then I believe there would only be a small rise. Each person is different.
> 
> I have an English breakfast fried in goose fat (Experimenting) minus black pudding 2~3 times per week with Burgen Linseed & Soya fried bread (11.8g carbs in one slice) and my bgls post meal hardly rise at all ~ I'm lucky I guess that my bgls dont spike! But as is often said 'what suits one person may not suit another so it is vital that you continue to test pre meals & 2hrs post meal when you're trying out new menu's. Actually you can make experimenting fun
> 
> That was a hell of a lot of Expressos you were drinking ~ having said that I used to drink mugs of Skinny Lattè daily so no better than yourself but not anymore!  I've gone right off drinking decaf tea lately too ~ now I have several 300ml mugs of decaf coffee with creamier tasting Coffee Mate throughout the day ~ I believe most on here serve their coffee with cream.
> 
> Also I drink 200mls of warm boiled water first thing in the morning whereas you have your Okra ~ and the same last thing before bed. Throughout the day I usually drink a further 600mls~700mls water.  BTW after a 40yr habit I quit the fags 11yrs ago. Never felt better since ~ then out of the blue 10 years later I was dx Type2This wasn't a very fair exchange or reward IMO. But hey ho managing the best I can with the support of all the good folk on the forum. They're all treasures.
> Hope you're keeping well, take care.


I should add to be honest I now vape!!!  I should join a monestary methinks. Vaping got me off the fags and I literally was eating them.
Never ever drank water, always coffee and jice but now since Set 28th, that is all I am drinking around 1.5 to 2 litres per day.
Stressful job 24/7 for years, needed a prop to get me through it. 2 failed marraiges because of it. Travelling like crazy. for 10 years, I spend 2 weeks in the UK and 2 weeks in Beijing every month.  I am quite used to being alone now. Still doing consulting. Have no intentions of stopping just yet I need a purpose in life.  I son, 5 Wonderfull grandkids (4 Boys and 1 Girl aged between 26 and 12)  whose formative years I missed, 1 Great Grandson and I am still a "baby" myself. Working very hard to play catch-up with them.
I am convinced that when we quit the fags, our bodies in some instances go into melt down and problems that have bee supressed suddenly come to the fore.
I could quote case after case of friends who quit within 2 years having health issues when prior to quitting they were fine.
Yes smoking is bad.


----------



## Vince_UK

Just done a test (no time to do the pre-meal) Did it first time haha. 2 hours after oatmeal and blueberries reading 5.3.
Cannot complain at that I feel.


----------



## Wirrallass

Vince_UK said:


> Just done a test (no time to do the pre-meal) Did it first time haha. 2 hours after oatmeal and blueberries reading 5.3.
> Cannot complain at that I feel.


See, knew you'd get the hang of it before long ~ it just takes a little patience  & practice ~ 5.3 wow good number. Why not join in with the rest of us & post your your waking bgls in the *Group 7 day waking average* thread, General Mesageboard. You can see what everyone elses numbers are too. Take care.


----------



## Vince_UK

No


wirralass said:


> See, knew you'd get the hang of it before long ~ it just takes a little patience  & practice ~ 5.3 wow good number. Why not join in with the rest of us & post your your waking bgls in the *Group 7 day waking average* thread, General Mesageboard. You can see what everyone elses numbers are too. Take care.


Not sure what my aim would be like so early in the morning, probably miss my finger and stab my leg lol.
But will try methinks.


----------



## Vince_UK

mikeyB said:


> You’re not, Vince. This is nothing more than a terminal nightmare induced by your last fag.


So true


----------



## Wirrallass




----------



## Wirrallass




----------



## Bubbsie

wirralass said:


> View attachment 4978


Believe I'm related to that woman WL...she looks very familiar...see her at the bottom of my stairs most morning...wait... could that be my reflection in the mirror in the hallway.


----------



## Bubbsie

wirralass said:


> View attachment 4977


Blimey...there she is again!


----------



## Bubbsie

wirralass said:


> View attachment 4969


Yep...that's me all over WL...you stalking me?


----------



## Wirrallass

Bubbsie said:


> Believe I'm related to that woman WL...she looks very familiar...see her at the bottom of my stairs most morning...wait... could that be my reflection in the mirror in the hallway.


If you're related to that women WE could be related as I see her every morning too in my hall Help!!!


----------



## Bubbsie

wirralass said:


> If you're related to that women WE could be related as I see her every morning too in my hall Help!!!


Actually WL...she does look rather like your previous avatar...the one with the really curly hair now you mention it.


----------



## Wirrallass

Vince_UK said:


> No
> 
> Not sure what my aim would be like so early in the morning, probably miss my finger and stab my leg lol.
> But will try methinks.


Haha! This reminds me of the time I mislaid my Microlet device and had to stab the Microlet itself into my finger Ooooo! Arghhh! So not easy! I can tell you it took a few attempts as I cringed with my eyes screwed up each time I pricked my finger  I found the device eventually a few days later on the floor in my bedroom at the bottom of my bed under the overlapping duvet! Never thought I'd be so pleased to see that flippin' device!!!


----------



## Wirrallass

Bubbsie said:


> Actually WL...she does look rather like your previous avatar...the one with the really curly hair now you mention it.


That avatar was a pic of me in my second youth Bubbs ~ nothing like the ol' woman above ~ you must be mistaking me for someone else ~ perhaps the person you see at the bottom of your stairs


----------



## Bubbsie

wirralass said:


> That avatar was a pic of me in my second youth Bubbs ~ nothing like the ol' woman above ~ you must be mistaking me for someone else ~ perhaps the person you see at the bottom of your stairs


Oh touche WL...that wounded...crying into my low carb supper now...going to post my before & after results of my miracle eye cream...you'll be so envious.


----------



## Wirrallass

Bubbsie said:


> Oh touche WL...that wounded...crying into my low carb supper now...going to post my before & after results of my miracle eye cream...you'll be so envious.


Cant wait to see the transition x


----------



## Wirrallass

Vince_UK said:


> I miss a fag and a coffee. Stopped drinking 10 years ago, stopped smoking 2 years ago and now feel like I have stopped eating,.lol


I know exactly how you feel Vince ~ initially after dx 18 months ago I miraculously changed into a rabbit. All very well during summer months but come the winter I'd had enough of salads & forever feeling hungry and needed more heartwarming meals ~ much wiser & more knowledgeable now with the help of this forum ~ now I enjoy making my old favourite meals again and experiment with new meals & recipes ~ ever mindful not to elevate my bgls.


----------



## Vince_UK

You have a sardonic sense of humour wl and I love it.


----------



## Vince_UK

wirralass said:


> I know exactly how you feel Vince ~ initially after dx 18 months ago I miraculoudly changed into a rabbit. All very well during summer months but come the winter I'd had enough of salads & forever feeling hungry and needed more heartwarming meals ~ much wiser & more knowledgeable now with the help of this forum ~ now I enjoy making my old favourite meals again and experiment with new meals & recipes ~ ever mindful not to elevate my bgls.


Yes wl I feel I will get to that point.
Had Baked Beans yesterday again. OH THE JOY!!!!
Had it with a sirloin steak I managed to cook to perfection for a change, 200gm, 3 broccoli heads and 2.5 maybe 3 HEAPED table spoon fulls baked beans.
pre meal reading 4.6 (the best I have ever had) post meal 5.3.
Well pleased with that
Beanland HERE IS COME, there is no escape for you from he Evil Bean Nosher.


----------



## Wirrallass

Vince_UK said:


> Yes wl I feel I will get to that point.
> Had Baked Beans yesterday again. OH THE JOY!!!!
> HAd it with a sirloin steak I managed to cook to perfection for a change, 200gm, 3 broccoli heads and 3 maybe 2.4 HEAPED table spoon fulls baked beans.
> pre meal reading 4.6 (the best I have ever had) post meal 5.3.
> Wellpleased with that
> Beanland HERE IS COME


Yes indeed! So pleased for you that you can tolerate BAKED BEANS even if in a smaller quantity! Rather this than none at all eh? Sirloin steak to die for ~ rare medium or well done? 4.6 ~ 5.3 excellent numbers Vince. You're getting to grips with your diabetes well done x


----------



## Vince_UK

wirralass said:


> Yes indeed! So pleased for you that you can tolerate BAKED BEANS even if in a smaller quantity! Rather this than none at all eh? Sirloin steak to die for ~ rare medium or well done? 4.6 ~ 5.3 excellent numbers Vince. You're getting to grips with your diabetes well done x


Medium wl, I like my fillet rare to blue and anything else medium/rare if eating outside. If cooking myself, which I am currently doing, I am lucky if I manage to get a steak edible and not shoe sole material. Lastnight was a one off believe me. 3 minutes per side. 5 minutes resting. Today I am going to try the work provded chinese lunch box minus the rice. Yesterday I looked it and it is mainly veggies with a miniscule amount of meat. I will test before and after. Most of the veggies are quick fried.
Let'e see.


----------



## Ally beetle

SB2015 said:


> View attachment 3458 Not a magnet but a card from a friend which I like.


I love that card it is great


----------



## mikeyB

Vince_UK said:


> Medium wl, I like my fillet rare to blue and anything else medium/rare if eating outside. If cooking myself, which I am currently doing, I am lucky if I manage to get a steak edible and not shoe sole material. Lastnight was a one off believe me. 3 minutes per side. 5 minutes resting. Today I am going to try the work provded chinese lunch box minus the rice
> Let'e see.


3 minutes?? For me, knock off its horns, wipe its arse and bung it on a plate


----------



## Vince_UK

mikeyB said:


> 3 minutes?? For me, knock off its horns, wipe its arse and bung it on a plate


In China they don't even bother wiping its ass.
I was once sitting in a restaurant not far from here where they carried in a full cows head complete with horns cooked. That was a litte to far for me.
I have also sat down as a dinner guest to raw fish where the poor fish was still alive. I declined got up and left. Enough is enough.

Actually when I was working in Germany I used to  love Steak Tartar for breakfast and On Gran Canaria, Raw Fillet minced served with a raw egg, tabasco, onions, spices. all mixed up absolutely delicious.
In Brazil, they have these restaurants where they walk around carrying all sorts of meats, beef, lamb, pork, sausages, chicken and they come to your table and cut pieces off for you from which ever type they are carrying. It is unending, and they only stop when you turn your table card over from Green to Red . THEN there is the sweet buffet.
 No Wonder I am fat
AAAAHHHHHH
 Bygone days.


----------



## Wirrallass




----------



## Wirrallass

Hope no-one is offended by this ~ if they are then plz ask me to remove it.


----------



## Vince_UK

wirralass said:


> View attachment 5249
> Hope no-one is offended by this ~ if they are then plz ask me to remove it.


Love it WL lol


----------



## Ljc

wirralass said:


> View attachment 5249
> Hope no-one is offended by this ~ if they are then plz ask me to remove it.


 
Love it.  
I bet you can’t guess what I’ve done


----------



## mikeyB

There’s no need to remove that WL, we’ve all got one


----------



## Wirrallass




----------



## Wirrallass




----------



## Wirrallass




----------



## Wirrallass




----------



## mikeyB

wirralass said:


> View attachment 5278


...and pee blue urine, if the Tena Lady adverts are to be believed


----------



## Wirrallass

mikeyB said:


> ...and pee blue urine, if the Tena Lady adverts are to be believed


None of that now


----------



## mikeyB

True, though, WL


----------



## Ditto

Not a fridge magnet but I like it! Cool.


----------



## Wirrallass




----------



## Wirrallass




----------



## Wirrallass




----------



## Wirrallass




----------



## Wirrallass




----------



## Wirrallass




----------



## Wirrallass




----------



## Vince_UK

wirralass said:


> View attachment 5279


I could do with one of those for here.


----------



## Vince_UK

wirralass said:


> View attachment 5353


I do that all the time lol 
SHould see my grandkids, always make straight for the fridge to see what I have got and they are from 26 years old down to 12. They ALL do it


----------



## Wirrallass

Vince_UK said:


> I could do with one of those for here.


Can you not copy it then print it?


----------



## Wirrallass

Ljc said:


> View attachment 5256
> Love it.
> I bet you can’t guess what I’ve done


Oh yes I can


----------



## Vince_UK

wirralass said:


> Can you not copy it then print it?


Hadn't thought of that WL 
I can be quite thick sometimes.
No Comments Please


----------



## Wirrallass




----------



## Wirrallass

Who are you looking at?


----------



## Wirrallass




----------



## Wirrallass




----------



## Wirrallass

Does anyone else have any fridge magnets they'd like to share here?


----------



## Wirrallass




----------



## Wirrallass




----------



## Wirrallass




----------



## Wirrallass




----------



## Wirrallass




----------



## Wirrallass




----------



## Wirrallass




----------



## Wirrallass




----------



## Wirrallass




----------



## Wirrallass




----------



## Wirrallass




----------



## Wirrallass




----------



## Wirrallass




----------



## Wirrallass




----------



## Wirrallass




----------



## Wirrallass




----------



## Wirrallass




----------



## mikeyB

More like a decade, I reckon


----------



## Wirrallass




----------



## Hepato-pancreato




----------



## Hepato-pancreato




----------



## Wirrallass




----------



## Wirrallass




----------



## Wirrallass




----------



## Wirrallass




----------



## Wirrallass




----------



## Wirrallass




----------



## Wirrallass




----------



## Wirrallass




----------



## Wirrallass




----------



## Wirrallass




----------



## Wirrallass




----------



## Wirrallass




----------



## Wirrallass




----------



## Wirrallass




----------



## Wirrallass




----------



## Wirrallass




----------



## Wirrallass




----------



## Ditto

Don't give up! I wouldn't mind if I could just get started!


----------



## Bubbsie

Ditto said:


> Don't give up! I wouldn't mind if I could just get started!


Good to see you here Ditto...how are things?


----------



## Lanny

Ohh! Ha, ha, ha! Thanks, @Bubbsie, for posting here thereby enabling me to discover this absolute gem of a thread! 

That Aunty Acid is some lady!  , with her head screwed on straight!

All those coffee ones were me, except with tea, while I was working crazy amount of hours/week in the restaurant business! I go through phases now of drinking tea & long periods not drinking tea since the family restaurant was sold & I’m not working anymore!

I don’t really use fridge magnets & have a few miniature paintings & I snap a pic when I get a chance!


----------



## Lanny

Here are my few magnets, some of the older paintings have faded in the sun & the one non painting was a present from a friend’s holiday!

The older faded ones are from the London art musuem at Trafalgar square, I can’t remember the name, a Raphael that looks like a Monet, a Canneletto & John Constable! The two newer ones are from The Ulster Museum in Belfast, I can’t remember what they are!


----------



## Lanny

Oh, Lanny, you silly numpty!  It’s on the back:- the top one, “Under the Cherry Tree” by Sir John Lavery & the one below, The Bridge at Gres by Sir John Lavery.


----------



## Ditto

Bubbsie said:


> Good to see you here Ditto...how are things?


Only just seen this, I was fine thank Bubbs. Not so great now, I'm on a major pig-out and in denial big time. Making myself very ill and being stupid. I'm back on the low carb from dinner time tonight with any luck.


----------



## Wirrallass

Ditto said:


> Only just seen this, I was fine thank Bubbs. Not so great now, I'm on a major pig-out and in denial big time. Making myself very ill and being stupid. I'm back on the low carb from dinner time tonight with any luck.
> 
> View attachment 9865


Good luck Ditto ~ stick with it. Got to get you back on the right road again. You CAN do it. Take care hun x
WL


----------



## Carolg

Nice to see you ditto and wirralass. Small steps ditto and love fridgemagnet


----------



## Stitch147

We've just been doing up the utility room as part of our kitchen makeover and my oh has now out up a new magnetic board. Room for lots more fridge magnets! I dread to think how many I'm going to come back with when we go to the state's next year!!!


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Ditto




----------



## Wirrallass




----------



## Hepato-pancreato




----------



## Wirrallass




----------



## Wirrallass




----------



## Wirrallass




----------



## mikeyB

That’ll be Mrs May’s fridge magnet then


----------



## WHT

wirralass said:


> If only!
> View attachment 3456


----------



## WHT

I have a pretty pink fridge magnet with the saying; 'if it has tyres or testicles it will give you trouble'....it was a moving in present!


----------



## Wirrallass

WHT said:


> I have a pretty pink fridge magnet with the saying; 'if it has tyres or testicles it will give you trouble'....it was a moving in present!


Hi WHT good to see you posting again ~ where have you been? Hope you are well.
...and has your fridge magnet lived up to its name??? I hope not!
WL


----------



## Wirrallass




----------



## Wirrallass




----------



## Wirrallass




----------



## Wirrallass

My youngest grandson gave this ceramic fridge magnet to me so it takes pride & place on the door of my new fridge freezer, the first of many he tells me.
WL
Edited to add 'ceramic' fridge magnet.


----------



## Ditto

What a thoughtful g'son. <3 I likes the purple one best.


----------



## Wirrallass

Ditto said:


> What a thoughtful g'son. <3 I likes the purple one best.


It sez it all don't it *@DittoJan?!*
WL


----------



## SueEK

Says it all really...


----------



## Wirrallass




----------



## Wirrallass




----------



## Wirrallass




----------



## Wirrallass




----------



## Wirrallass




----------

